# Question about "thread tags"?



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I just got a notification that I had a new "thread tag". Not sure what that is/means?
I don't remember seeing this before...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> I just got a notification that I had a new "thread tag". Not sure what that is/means?
> I don't remember seeing this before...


It means your “it” until you tag some else.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

TY Andy.

?, umm, ok? Is there any reason not to be "it"? Is this some sort of forum under-the-covers game, or is there a real reason for it?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@jlg07 Just go to the board FAQ. Tags are explained under General Forum Usage.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

@TBT, I just did a search in the forums for "FAQ" and "General Forum Usage" but didn't find the FAQ. Sorry to be obtuse here, but I'm not seeing it?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

jlg07 said:


> @TBT, I just did a search in the forums for "FAQ" and "General Forum Usage" but didn't find the FAQ. Sorry to be obtuse here, but I'm not seeing it?


That's okay. I use the classic skin,so the FAQ is listed around the top of page. Just change yours over to classic so you can easily access the FAQ at the top and then you can change it back again. Just go to the very bottom of the page and you'll see a drop down box to change it.

ETA Just to let you know,I changed my forum skin over to the full version. There's a custom search box at the top that handled the FAQ search. Learned something new myself,lol.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks -- this worked and I DID read about thread tags. SHOULD be what I thought -- you can "tag" the threads with categories type of stuff -- it was strange to me that a thread was given a USER name tag, especially when it wasn't my tag, hence the confusion.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> Thanks -- this worked and I DID read about thread tags. SHOULD be what I thought -- you can "tag" the threads with categories type of stuff -- it was strange to me that a thread was given a USER name tag, especially when it wasn't my tag, hence the confusion.


I forgot to get back to you on Wednesday. 
I was joking of course as I’m sure you soon realized. 
My bad. 😞


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

NP Andy -- yeah I got it. :grin2: I've just never seen tagging using a PERSON rather than a category before!


----------

